# Colorado Chapter of the ICC



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2014)

We had an excellent meeting yesterday in Westminster, thank you to Mike Jones for hosting it at the Rec Center, which has jaw dropping views of the front range of the Rockies. The emphasis in the meeting was on Permit Techs, what they do, are expected to do, subjected to, and some very good training for them. Topics presented included, an overview of what is a permit tech defined as, by Jessie Sorenson, who was the first permit tech in the history of the CO Chapter to deploy with the Disaster Mitigation team, to a disaster not in her jurisdiction, she spent several days in Estes Park assisting in their office. Our pal Mr. Glenn Mathewson did a very entertaining hour on construction terminology, plumbing and structural specifically. Also covered were requirements for water heaters, furnaces and A/C's, blue print reading, and solar P.V. applications. Just a really good day, nice to have the Techs there, and provide some training, and also acknowledge for them for what they do for us.

Not sure what other Chapters do, just thought I would tell you what the CO Chapter is up to........


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, It really was a great meeting.  Sorry I had to leave early to pick up my kids.

I hope the Permit Techs left with their heads high yesterday.  They deserve it.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree, all to often taken for granted..........


----------



## ICE (Feb 9, 2014)

Permit technicians have a tough job....especially if they do it right.

The worst part of the job is being stuck in an office all day, every day.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 9, 2014)

Also attended, for the first time as a CO resident.  Enjoyed Glen's presentation.......what energy!  Recommend looking at his app for combustion air, does a nice quick calc for you on the run.  Been using it for a month or so (didn't know he wrote it until Friday) and it makes a nice tool when you are crawling around away from any tables.  Also nice to meet Fatboy.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2014)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Also attended, for the first time as a CO resident.  ...   Also nice to meet Fatboy.


Ah-ha!  Your secret identity has been revealed to me, muhha-ha-ha*

*evil laugh


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2014)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Recommend looking at his app for combustion air, does a nice quick calc for you on the run.  Been using it for a month or so (didn't know he wrote it until Friday) and it makes a nice tool when you are crawling around away from any tables.


Cough-cough, post a review on Google Play, cough-cough.


----------



## conarb (Feb 9, 2014)

What are you Colorado guys going to do now that pot is legal? You'll probably get invaded by Vermont style Hippies building their shacks, they want nothing to do with codes. They called the Superbowl the Stonerbowl, a game between teams from the two stoner states.  And they call California the land of fruits and nuts, you'll catch up fast, I read that the Vermont governor devoted his entire State of the State address to the drug problem, even Doonesbury has been *running a series* about Hippies moving to Colorado to grow pot.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2014)

We have had them for years, in the Peoples Republic of Boulder.......

Glad to "meet you" also Sifu!


----------

